# Honda G 150 Engine Smoking



## TongieTown (May 9, 2006)

I purchased a used Honda HS 35 snow blower with a G 150 engine several years ago and just now pulled it out to clean it up and get it going. This is the first time I've fired up the unit. 

cleaned the carb thoroughly
cleaned the crankshaft breather assembly, and there was some oil residue in the chamber holding the two valve stems ... everything looked pristine
changed the oil
checked the spark plug gap .... no carbon build up, and a slight amount of oil in the gap

The unit fired up nicely, but immediately started exhausting heavy white smoke, and continued to do so for a minute ... then I shut off the engine.

I let the unit sit for an hour, then fired it up again. This time, it took 30 seconds before the smoking began.

Let the unit sit again, and fired it up .... same results. I don't want to burn up the engine, so I'm skidish about letting it run very long until I've figured out what the problem is.

I'm thinking it might be blow by, but really don't know enough to tell if it's that or maybe a bad oil pump. Seems like there wouldn't be any oil on the spark plug or around the valve stems if the pump were bad, considering it's been sitting in my barn for several years and not tipped over. The engine looks to be in great shape. There was some oil residue on the pan where the engine is mounted, but didn't look to be excessive. Any advice from the group will be greatly appreciated. Thanks to the many great posters who offer their advice on this forum !! 

Jerry in Tonganoxie, KS


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Is the smoke white or a light blue,

I work on old motorcycles that sat for many years, the light blue smoke is most likely a stuck oil ring on the piston, get some Marval mistory oil and put 2 table spoons on top of the piston and let it set for 3 or 4 days than restart engine and let run for 5 minutes.
do it again if it did not help the first time. if it will not get better a new piston rings will need to be put in,

hope it helps
p.s. I hope the gas is fresh

Chuck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure the engine is full of oil to the proper level. Then start the engine up and just let it run, it needs to get to operating temperature. It could have oil residue in the exhaust that needs to burn out. If the smoking continues beyond 15 to 20 minutes, then there may be some other issue.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## TongieTown (May 9, 2006)

*Honda G 150 Smokes no Mo*

I ran the snowblower today, and sure enough, the smoke was lighter, (white in color), and petered off in 5 mins. I ran the unit for 25 mins, and it purrs like a kitten. Now, whenever the inevitable and yearly prediction of the "worse winter in a century" hits my ears, I'll feel a bit more prepared for the onsaught.

Thank you for your advice and help !!

Jerry in Tonganoxie, KS


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

its GOOD that everythiing worked OUT!!!!!

Say NO to SNOW, Thing Spring I need it BAD....

Chuck


----------

